# MLCS Dovetail Jig



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience with this MLCS Dovetail Jig? It looks simple and sturdy, but as you know pictures can be deceiving. The one I tried to post is the complete system and if it works as advertised I may just spring for it.

Thanks for any input.

Ken


Note: For some reason I can't get the URL to post right


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

If you can't get the URL right just use the MLCS part number,that will do the trick.

====



Ken Bee said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this MLCS Dovetail Jig? It looks simple and sturdy, but as you know pictures can be deceiving. The one I tried to post is the complete system and if it works as advertised I may just spring for it.
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Is this the one you're looking at?

Master Joinery Dovetail Sets

If so, and you want to do both "half-inch" and "quarter-inch" joints, I'd suggest the Porter Cable jig ($179 at Amazon), instead.

Amazon.com: Porter Cable 4216 Super Jig - Dovetail jig (4215 With Mini Template Kit): Home Improvement

The PC jig has a bit-depth guide (use your stock to set the guide, and then use the guide to set your bit depth), along with template alignment marks that are quite helpful.

For variable spacing, I think the PC OmniJig (55160) is the "Rolls Royce" of the available products, and the Leigh DR4Pro is the "Lexus".

Amazon.com: Porter Cable 55160 16-Inch Omnijig Joinery System: Home Improvement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

New Katie Jig w/Bars-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
no need to hold the router the router table will do that job for you and no need to play with guides the bearing on the bit will take over that job for you..and it will always be dead on every time...

===


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have seen some of those jigs and think for the money I would buy the Katie


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Ralph Barker said:


> Is this the one you're looking at?
> 
> Master Joinery Dovetail Sets
> 
> ...



It's funny you should mention the Porter-Cable Jig because I just got home from shopping at the local Woodcraft store and bought a Porter-Cable 4212 for $179.99.
I haven't even taken it out of my car yet. I bought it because it has a box joint template included along with the bits and bushings and other templates I don't remember right off hand.

The only drawback I find with the jig is that it only has one size box joint template and I would like to have 1/4" to 1/2". For all you experienced woodworkers out there would it be possible to adapt another brand template to the Porter-Cable jig? Providing it was the same length (12 inches). Woodcraft wants $90.00 for their small template and Grizzly has templates of all sizes in 12 inch lengths.

Darn, I just looked at Porter-Cable jigs on Amazon and could get pretty much what I want for the same price I paid Woodcraft for the 4212 jig. I am tempted to just take it back for a refund and order the 4216 jig from Amazon.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Ken, I think you'd be better off swapping the one you bought at Woodcraft for the whole PC kit.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ken.... Put the money you save toward a second router if you don't have one already... having two will save a lot of time and agravation with your jig


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> It's funny you should mention the Porter-Cable Jig because I just got home from shopping at the local Woodcraft store and bought a Porter-Cable 4212 for $179.99.
> I haven't even taken it out of my car yet. I bought it because it has a box joint template included along with the bits and bushings and other templates I don't remember right off hand.
> 
> The only drawback I find with the jig is that it only has one size box joint template and I would like to have 1/4" to 1/2". For all you experienced woodworkers out there would it be possible to adapt another brand template to the Porter-Cable jig? Providing it was the same length (12 inches). Woodcraft wants $90.00 for their small template and Grizzly has templates of all sizes in 12 inch lengths.
> ...


Hi Ken,
I have the 4216. It comes with all the templates including the mini template with bits. I bought it on sale a couple of years ago & I think I paid $169.99. I would return it & get the jig from Amazon.


----------

